# Get Flash, Get QuickTime usw. (Download Button)



## Siln (5. Dezember 2005)

Ich dachte es wär mal ganz hilfreich und interessant wenn man mal die verschiedenen Buttons, die zum Download der Player etc. gedacht sind, zusammenträgt.

Wenn ihr noch andere habt dann bitte hier posten. (ich glaube es gibt auch von ein und dem selben Player manchmal verschiedene Buttons)


Downloadlinks:

FlashPlayer - http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash

QuickTime - http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/

Media Player - http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/download/download.aspx


----------



## Siln (11. Dezember 2005)

Oh comon - kann doch nicht sein das noch keiner was hinzugefügt hat. Das sind doch nicht die einzigen 'get...' Buttons die es gibt, haut mal rein!


----------



## AKrebs70 (11. Dezember 2005)

Habe da auch noch einen:
http://www.adobe.de/products/acrobat/readstep2.html


Axel


----------



## josDesign (14. Dezember 2005)

*Firefox Buttons*







```
<a href="http://www.spreadfirefox.com/?q=affiliates&amp;id=0&amp;t=81"><img border="0" alt="Get Firefox!" title="Get Firefox!" src="http://sfx-images.mozilla.org/affiliates/Buttons/80x15/blue_1.gif"/></a>
```

---






```
<a href="http://www.spreadfirefox.com/?q=affiliates&amp;id=0&amp;t=70"><img border="0" alt="Get Firefox!" title="Get Firefox!" src="http://sfx-images.mozilla.org/affiliates/Buttons/88x31/get.gif"/></a>
```

---






```
<a href="http://www.spreadfirefox.com/?q=affiliates&amp;id=0&amp;t=78"><img border="0" alt="Get Firefox!" title="Get Firefox!" src="http://sfx-images.mozilla.org/affiliates/Buttons/120x60/get.gif"/></a>
```


----------

